# Picked up new car and am gutted!



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Knew that title would grab your attention.

I picked up the 12 plate car from Nissan Aldershot - dealt with a very nice chap by the name of Guy Millar who I would recommend.

I left specific instructions for the car not to be washed in full expactation of making sure it was washed via the two bucket method only from birth.

Sure enough they did as I asked and the car was filthy when I picked it up (actually not at all as it had been under protective wrap with only 22 miles on the clock and sat locked inside the showroom).

Being so conveniently placed, I drove straight to Robbie at valet magic to have a protective detail put on the car.

I was hoping to spend the day, hang around, have a spot of lunch with David Yu and listen to his akrapovic system.

As it turns out mr. Yu and his friend harry (the bastards) made it utterly clear that it would be insane to not clear wrap the front of the car. I ummed and ahhed as I prefer to respray it than risk the slightly inferior look of the front, but Robbie also assured me that on a DMG car it would be perfectly acceptable.

The trouble was, Robbie was too busy to do the wrap today, and there would be no point washing it taking it home, bringing it back the next day for the wrap and having to wash it again. Plus how gutted would I be if I picked up that one stone chip in on the journey that would be forever under the wrap.

So the long and short of it is, I was incredibly excited. I bought a one way ticket. I spent two hours on the train, I drove the car 5 miles. then I got the train home.

Thanks a lot guys! 

Bring on tomorrow, another night of excitement.

btw. there's nothing better than that new car feeling. Never had it and love it. For any doubters, I have a feeling of a much stronger bond with this car than previously, after all I knew her before she was a virgin (  ).


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Good luck I hope you own this one for 10 minutes intead of 5 minutes :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

at least 12.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

ahh Aldershot - my place of work- only taken the GTR there once mind to show the folks at work, take the train normally - know the garage, they had a white and black one on the forecourt last week


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

damn it what's happened to imageshack?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> at least 12.


:chuckle:

I believe you aswell that's the scary thing!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No way. It's going to be with me a long while.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> No way. It's going to be with me a long while.


Famous last words.

Pleasure to finally meet you Adam. Feel like we've known each other for years with the amount of friends/acquaintances in common we have!

Anyway, glad to be of service, and I'm sure you'll be delighted with the car tomorrow, knowing you can actually (shock, horror!) drive the thing without being paranoid about stonechips!

I wish I had known about wrapping before I got my car, I would have had it done brand new too.

So what was your opinion of my wrap having seen it in person, and the Akrapovic?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think I'll be buying another akrapovic, but I still want to hear t with decatted downpipes.

Looking or ward to tomorrow possibly more than I was to today.

Roll on 4pm.

Ps. You were right about that situation with our friend who used to own same car as Harry did.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Had my 12 plate in DMG delivered last week and also had the bumper wrapped from new. I think it's hardly noticable.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats Adam!

Sorry I couldn't make it. I am STILL at work as we speak for goodness sake!!

I also wanted to hear the Akrapovic (bit silly I know as I've bought one and its sat at Litchfields )

So, when do I get to pick up my new car 


  

I hear where you are coming from with the wrap, but frankly , I can't stand seeing the lines. I'd rather respray.

Everyone recalls when we went to Spa with my Stradale, and literally came back with a WHITE front bumper! 

That was proper stone chipping


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's another:


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

You know what's weird Adam....

Buying your car was the first time in YEARS I had not bought a new car.

I was really pleased and it was virtually like new. I guess I was lucky to buy from you really, and not someone else.

Here you are doing the reverse (buying new and not used)!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's true! I do look after my cars though so anyone following me will always get a good un.

Yours is about the best condition car Ive had but I'm glad how it's turned out. Pleased it's gone to a real enthusiast. Plus I have a feeling it won't have left my life!

By the way, re the wrap, you don't see any lines as it ends at the joins between panels. It's not like he old armour fend days, it covers the entire panel.

Phil, any chance of some more pics?

Wher does your wrap end and who did it?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Did I not mention that David and Harry are my head sales executives :thumbsup:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

cannot wait till next week now

mine is being clear protection wrapped by Robbie at the dealer next Friday for me to pick up saturday (my wifes birthday - dont worry I wont let her drive it)

wished I had moved my arse to get it all sorted for this week


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Front and rear cameras going in, hopefully tomorrow.

Also front lip parking sensor for thse low kerbs and times when te front camera isn't switched on.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Forget to say, hooray for the passage of time!

It's today already (though from what I hear ti's quite often today )

Can anyone tell me why the iPad is so shit for typing? I keep going back over what I've read to find specific letters always missing. How can one or two keys be broken on a capacitive touch screen? God help me if I try to point to the incorrect word to go back and change it.

Everytime I write the it seems to come out as te.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Forget to say, hooray for the passage of time!
> 
> It's today already (though from what I hear ti's quite often today )
> 
> ...


I hve no idea!

Have fun today, I'm quite jealous sat here at work :chuckle:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Forget to say, hooray for the passage of time!
> 
> It's today already (though from what I hear ti's quite often today )
> 
> ...


Hi Adam congrats on the new car its the best feeling ever, where are you sourcing the front camera and sensors? Regarding the ipad keyboard, yes its crap, try the. zagg ipad keyboard and case, it has great reviews and i am thinking of getting one too.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Use a decent laptop with SSD, boots quick and no Apple sh*te involved, you can even watch flash clips 
Keep us posted on the car antics Adam we never have enough time between changes to get bored of them!
Phil, front looks mint, you wouldn't notice the wrap.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I will be at VM today  in fact, leaving in 5 minutes


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Front and rear cameras going in, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Also front lip parking sensor for thse low kerbs and times when te front camera isn't switched on.


Which front lip parking sensor are you having installed if you don't mind me asking? I'd be interested to know your thoughts on it. I thought about installing a front mounted camera but having to switch to it manually put me off. I suppose I could do something with vehicle speed so that it always shows if the car is moving and the speed is less than 5 mph for example.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

front lip is a parking dynamics pd-1.

I saw it recommended on nagtroc and thought for the £100 or so it cost, it is worth a go.

The aerial behind the bumper kits which this is don't work if there is a metal structure in the way. I think that's why they are no good for use in the rear. This isn't a problem for the front lip plan I have.

I wasn't put off by having to manually switch to the front camera, but I have some suggestions I am going to put forward to Brian, for a later stage of kit.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> front lip is a parking dynamics pd-1.
> 
> I saw it recommended on nagtroc and thought for the £100 or so it cost, it is worth a go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. :thumbsup: Can you let me know how well it works once you've had a chance to try it for a while?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

will do. You know me, any excuse to talk.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

In the meantime, you could read this!

Never Hit Your Front Spoiler On A Parking Curb - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting. I am sure it will work on walls etc but I'm keen to know how it will work on kerbs which are the same height as the splitter. I'll wait for your recommendation. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Maybe you should open a poll what mods are most popular. Might come in handy when selling in a few weeks.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Im in love with this car!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Austin said:


> Interesting. I am sure it will work on walls etc but I'm keen to know how it will work on kerbs which are the same height as the splitter. I'll wait for your recommendation.
> 
> Thanks again.


I had Iain fit one in the front splitter rather than front bumper so it can detect kerbs, works well the on off swtich is mounted lower right of the steering wheel.

They had to split the spoiler to install and rivet back together, took 2.5 hours labour from memory.

Anders


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I hought thats what i had said from the beginning?

This is only for the purposes of the front splitter.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info Anders and Adam, much appreciated. I'll have a look at what's involved in removing the splitter etc and make a decision. 
Cheers.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am having cameras and parking sensor fitted at litchfields on Wednesday.


----------

